# Extending the battery life on a Fire



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I know there was a thread not long ago about the Fire's battery dying on a long flight or road trip, with no way to recharge it. I just reviewed a product that some Fire owners might be interested in, a PowerGen Duo-Power External Battery Pack. I was most interested in the battery pack for my wife, whose iPhone often runs out of juice late in the day. But I tried it with my Samsung cellphone, my Kindle 3, and my Kindle Fire, and it worked with them too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, I just noticed that this device and an AC charger are also being advertised specifically for the Kindle.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jim, If your beloved can handle a slightly laregr and heavier iPhone I'd very highly recommend a Mophie Juice Pack.
I would usually get to where remaining battery was a concern w/ my phone most evenings -- since I've gone to the Mophie I'm routinely going 3 DAYS between charges!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DNSimmons (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a car phone charger that charges both my Kindle and my cell. But is there an app that you can DL that could extend your battery life? Is that was the Mophie Juice pack is?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

DNSimmons said:


> I have a car phone charger that charges both my Kindle and my cell. But is there an app that you can DL that could extend your battery life? Is that was the Mophie Juice pack is?


Juice Packs and other battery extenders are basically rechargeable batteries that you plug into your cellphone or other mobile device to recharge the device's battery. They're pretty handy if you're away from an AC charger or vehicle charger for long periods of time.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Mophie is an external battery built into an iPhone case. You can ether run in constant charge mode - basically run off the Mophie's battery until its exhausted and then off the internal, or off the internal until it drains then recharge it off the Mophie.
No app can do anything for the battery short of monitoring, or perhaps shutting down processes. At best they'll provide only very minimal, if any, real benefit.
I believe the internal on the iPhone is something like a 1400mAh the Mophie adds another 2500mAh.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I believe the internal on the iPhone is something like a 1400mAh the Mophie adds another 2500mAh.


To put 1400mAh in perspective, typical rechargeable AA batteries are around 2500-2700mAh.


----------

